# FWIW - Poly Roller Skids



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just put these on 3 of my blowers with worn steel skids, as I got them for 20.00 a pair ….

I used a machine with them on this last storm and am totally satisfied, as they worked just great.

https://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Universal-Roller-Thrower-Shoes/dp/B00PBGM7RM


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Is it easier to "slide" (or push and pull) the machine around with these?
I'm always concerned that these plastic skids will wear out too quickly...

Claude.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, they move around great and no rust marks anywhere, just pay attention in setting them once the stick is under the scraper bar, as the wheel then touches the ground , but keep the skid section parallel, i.e., even with the ground. … only time will tell on there wear characteristics, but they appear to be a well made hard poly, we shall see, but at 20.00 a pair, well worth it.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

What are the other parts in the picture?… (some kind of u-joints, washers, etc…) do they come with the poly rollers?...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

…. no, those are universal joints that I purchased at the same time as the skids for a chute rod extension/relocation on one of my restores. Just happened to be in the photo of the skids ….


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is the cool install video:

https://d1y6jrbzotnyjg.cloudfront.net/V3MSA/04011c263a084b51b01d30121d2e6f62/V1/c19fb31d1bc0426bb9a4bdf140d3bd62/ShortForm-Generic-480p-16-9-1409173089793-rpcbe5.mp4?Expires=1576340909&Signature=Peta3YQpsdSk3~WzJiUUGhJZJIPNOsvMSbPNpsXC952zMz~YMnFrYNILFcLTyjQ03RXQTYkbBvFTs7m~ZCvQVJphy2eI3nPOcHy0LG0exaPRElA1ClhLmKJpUrTKaVOjVdTtz7QbmQMH0bpT3BKCfi8IY4uLAiU6oSnenlpS1ns_&Key-Pair-Id=APKAJ62XWKZ35EOVO4XA

Not sure why they used a deep socket in the removal. Seems to be struggling a bit, oh well got the job done.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Zavie,

Nice video, and should be required viewing for anyone purchasing a snow blower. 

They mention a 16th off the ground on the scraper, … I actually like a 1/8 or slightly better, as most blacktop surfaces are not really level.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Good vid and info, saw the replacement ones at my local authorised dealer today for about $34.00.
Like the ones in Amazon as described!!!Mucho Thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

…..


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

They work great for me, starting my 3rd year with a set of them. Use them on my driveway that is not level because it's on a hillside and the driveway surface is an epoxy sealed river rock, they work well with no problems. They have no trouble with the EOD plow pile on the asphalt street surface either.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice, I expect them to last awhile as well, and your testimonial confirms that ......

And btw, nice driveway .....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Got my order and like them, still have my home made ones on the 1027 but these will go on the deluxe 24


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It's very nice not to have to keep adjusting the skids, since the roller skids don't wear in normal use. Just check before each use to be sure some ice hasn't frozen the rollers since the last time you used the blower; see my experience here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1659383-post18.html


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

oneacer said:


> Just put these on 3 of my blowers with worn steel skids, as I got them for 20.00 a pair ….
> 
> I used a machine with them on this last storm and am totally satisfied, as they worked just great.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Universal-Roller-Thrower-Shoes/dp/B00PBGM7RM


I made my own using uhmw about 6 or 7 years ago and they have worked great. Virtually no wear and it rolls like a dream.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

toofastforyou said:


> Is it easier to "slide" (or push and pull) the machine around with these?
> I'm always concerned that these plastic skids will wear out too quickly...
> 
> Claude.


i made mine about 6 years ago out of 1" thick uhmw and they have been great. There is not much wear on them after six years.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

here is a pic of the ones i made for my cub cadet

https://s1203.photobucket.com/user/carlb2323/media/CubCadetRollerskid22.jpg.html?sort=2&o=19

https://vimeo.com/378099132


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

CarlB said:


> here is a pic of the ones i made for my cub cadet
> 
> https://s1203.photobucket.com/user/carlb2323/media/CubCadetRollerskid22.jpg.html?sort=2&o=19
> 
> https://vimeo.com/user106023258/review/378099132/b8f1e22968


The first is easily made with a hole saw, great idea. What diameter size is that?

The second can't be found.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I’m thinking of making a set for my HSM1336i, my driveway has a very course surface it’s nice for traction but hard on snow shovels and skids, I put a set of the poly skids on but don’t think they will last that long.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The first is easily made with a hole saw, great idea. What diameter size is that?
> 
> The second can't be found.


if i remember correctly its 2" dia


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The first is easily made with a hole saw, great idea. What diameter size is that?
> 
> The second can't be found.


I think i fixed the link for the short video

https://vimeo.com/378099132


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

CarlB

Good video!
Thanks


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Just put these on 3 of my blowers with worn steel skids, as I got them for 20.00 a pair ….
> 
> I used a machine with them on this last storm and am totally satisfied, as they worked just great.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Universal-Roller-Thrower-Shoes/dp/B00PBGM7RM


,
Threw those on today...Thanks 1Acer for the call!!!:smile2:
Thing glides down the driveway!!!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have them on 4 of my machines, and just ordered a spare for when I repair someone else's machine… great price and they work great …


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

oneacer said:


> Yeah, I have them on 4 of my machines, and just ordered a spare for when I repair someone else's machine… great price and they work great …



i have the poly skids on the 28 414cc
i put roller blade wheels on the st1024 rust bucket
i think ill grab a set of those for the 28
i luv the wheels


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, they are a game changer for sure ….


----------

